# British Malay looking to immigrate to her own country....



## duyung

Hello guys,

I am a British Malay woman born and currently living in UK. I am of malay origin on both sides of my family, even though my father also holds British citizenship. I have been considering for a while now to immigrate to KL, look for a job there and settle there, but how can I start to go about this? Will it be difficult to look for an employer who could provide me a work visa? If this is impossible, then I would like to give up my british citizenship, does anyone know how I can go about applying for warga malaysia? I have looked into this but couldn't find much info and haven't come across many people in the same situation as me either... It's so sad that I am trapped here in the UK and not even able to stay in my own country like I have always dreamed.... 

Thanks


----------



## tumbleweeds

As far as Immigration is concerned, you have the same foreigner status as any other foreigner, assuming that you're a UK citizen with a UK passport. I'd suggest googling the website for Malaysia Immigration to inquire about changing your citizenship. One important piece, though, that I do know: Malaysia does not recognize dual citizenship, so if you did get approved for Malaysian citizenship, you would need to give up your UK citizenship - probably not a good deal for you, honestly... Many Malaysians would love to get out and get a citizenship from another country - I've never heard of anyone doing it the other way around.


----------



## Guest

Not sure about that TW, many Brits, whatever their origin, would love to escape their rather tarnished "scepter'd isle". Can't blame them!


----------



## jusac

duyung said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am a British Malay woman born and currently living in UK. I am of malay origin on both sides of my family, even though my father also holds British citizenship. I have been considering for a while now to immigrate to KL, look for a job there and settle there, but how can I start to go about this? Will it be difficult to look for an employer who could provide me a work visa? If this is impossible, then I would like to give up my british citizenship, does anyone know how I can go about applying for warga malaysia? I have looked into this but couldn't find much info and haven't come across many people in the same situation as me either... It's so sad that I am trapped here in the UK and not even able to stay in my own country like I have always dreamed....
> 
> Thanks


It is true, malaysian to ???sian - BIG YES, but the otherway, like your dream - tak pernah lah .......Check everything about Malaysia then maybe you will get a much better and realistic picture before you build up your dream bigger. Selamat.


----------



## roserahman

Hi Duyung,

Sorry, this is a very late reply...just found your post. Have you gotten any answers yet? It not, maybe you can email me and we can talk, if you are still thinking about going to Malaysia. Good luck!


Rose


----------

